# pheasant



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Went for a quick wonder with the catty, spotted loads but decided i couldn't be bothered to carry them home along with the dogs, so just shot this hen, lower neck shot with 9.5 mm steel and alliance sterling bands.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dinner is served. Nice hunting!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks delicious...


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice....


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

wow sweet kills


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

very nice good shot


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice shot placement, 9.5mm steel ha? i guess is all about shot placement!

Cheers mate.

Enjoy the dinner.

Emitto.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I want to come hunt with you.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice shootin'.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! That bird makes my mouth water ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You be the man~fantastic shooting..All the best to you Sir~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice shot! Now that is what I consider an excellent dinner! Enjoy!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

First time I ate game it was one of those strange lookin chickens my dad blasted. I remember him say "watch out for lead shot" as we ate. Harvesting one with a slingshot solves that problem! Nice kill, enjoy!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Greavous said:


> First time I ate game it was one of those strange lookin chickens my dad blasted. I remember him say "watch out for lead shot" as we ate. Harvesting one with a slingshot solves that problem! Nice kill, enjoy!


Not all the time, over here they are bred and released for shotgunners, quite often you have to pick the lead out from shots that have just cliped the birds, but ye theres considerably less lead in the meat.



ghost0311/8541 said:


> I want to come hunt with you.


Fly over here and your more than welcome lol


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Good shot! Looks tasty!


----------



## FOX FIRE (Jan 24, 2014)

Serious good shot.


----------



## Grada (Mar 6, 2014)

Hunting with 9,5mm steel, it's art. Very nice shot.

Cheers.


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm sorry to bust your bubble but phesant session is over by 2 months so it is not legal to take them so please refrain from shooting them as it is the breeding session.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Good shooting pal.


----------

